# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  50 वर्ष की आयु के बाद पुरुषों में बढ़ जाता है कई बीमारियों का खतरा

## xman

*प्रोस्*टेट कैंसर में रक्*त में एंटीजन की मात्रा बढ़ने लगती है।**यूएस में कैंसर से होने वाली मौतों का बड़ा कारण है कोलोन कैंसर।**यौन सक्रियता कम होने पर बढ़ सकती है स्तंभन दोष की समस्*या।**50 वर्ष की उम्र में पुरुषों को चोट लगने का खतरा होता है ज्*यादा।*

----------


## xman

उम्र बढ़ने पर स्*वास्*थ्*य समस्*यायें भी बढ़ती हैं। पचास की उम्र पार करते ही पुरुषों को कई बीमारियां होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। आइए जानते हैं कुछ ऐसी ही बीमारियों के बारे में जो पुरुषों को 50 वर्ष की आयु के बाद हो सकती हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*प्रोस्*टेट कैंसर*अमेरिका की नेशनल कैंसर सोसायटी के मुताबिक 50 वर्ष की आयु के बाद पुरुषों में प्रोस्*टेट कैंसर का खतरा 40 फीसदी तक बढ़ जाता है। हालांकि प्रोस्*टेट कैंसर किसी खास उम्र में अपने चरम पर नहीं पहुंचता। लेकिन, उम्र बढ़ने के साथ इसका खतरा बढ़ता है। इसमें प्रोस्*टेट में जाने वाले रक्*त में एंटीजन की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है। साथ ही इस कैंसर के बढ़ने में वसा, पुरुष नसबंदी, यौन गतिविधियां और परिवारिक इतिहास भी प्रमुख कारक होते हैं। पचास की उम्र के बाद सालाना प्रोस्*टेट कैंसर की जांच करानी चाहिए।

----------


## xman

*कोलोन कैंसर*एक स्*वास्*थ्*य जांच के मुताबिक पुरुषों में कोलोन कैंसर के 90 फीसदी मामले 50 की उम्र के बाद सामने आते हैं। यह अमेरिका में होने वाला तीसरा सबसे बड़ा कैंसर है, वहां पर कैंसर के कारण होने वाली मौतों का दूसरा बड़ा कारण भी यही है। कोलोन कैंसर की जांच के लिए वार्षिक फेटल ऑक्*टल ब्*लड टेस्*ट (एफओबीटी) और हर पांच वर्ष में सिगमिडोस्*कोपी करानी चाहिए। इससे कोलोन कैंसर की शुरुआत में ही पुष्*िट हो सकेगी और इलाज संभव हो सकेगा।

----------


## xman

*दिल की बीमारी*एक अनुमान के अनुसार 50 वर्ष की उम्र पार कर चुके पुरुषों को दिल की बीमारी होने का खतरा 40 फीसदी तक बढ़ जाता है। नेशनल हार्ट एसोसिएशन की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक इस उम्र में रक्*तवाहिनियां संकरी और सख्*त हो जाती हैं। रक्*तवाहिनियां की दीवारों पर प्*लाक जम जाता है और हृदय को जाने वाले रक्*त-प्रवाह पर असर पड़ता है। हर वर्ष हृदय की और रक्*तचाप की समय-समय पर जांच करानी चाहिए। इससे कोई भी समस्*या होने पर समय से पता चल जाएगा।

----------


## xman

*पैंनक्रियॉज कैंसर*पचास की उम्र के बाद पुरुषों को पैनक्रियाज कैंसर का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। अमेरिका में 100 में से तीन मामले पैनक्रियाज कैंसर से संबंधित होते हैं, उम्रदराज पुरुषों में यह एक गंभीर समस्*या है। पैनक्रियाज इनसुलिन जैसा हार्मोन बनाता है, जिससे शरीर में शर्करा की मात्रा नियंत्रित रहती है। पैनक्रियाज कैंसर के लक्षण अपने अंतिम चरण तक पहुंचने से पहले नजर नहीं आते। इसका खतरा पता लगाने के लिए ब्*लड शुगर की नियमित जांच करानी चाहिए।

----------


## xman

*ऑस्टियोपोरोसिस*एक अनुमान के मुताबिक 40 वर्ष की उम्र के मुकाबले 50 वर्ष में पुरुषों को ऑस्टियोपोरोसिस होने का खतरा ज्*यादा होता है। यह हड्डियों से जुड़ी बीमारी है, इसमें हड्डियां कमजोर होने लगती हैं। कैल्शियम ऑस्टियोपोरोसिस को रोकने का कारगर उपाय है। कैल्शियम 'बोन-मास' बनाने में मदद करता है और ऑस्टियोपोरोसिस के असर को भी कम करता है। पचास वर्ष या इससे ज्*यादा उम्र के पुरुष को प्रतिदिन कम से कम 1200 मिलीग्राम कैल्शियम का सेवन करना चाहिए।

----------


## xman

*भन दोष*मेडस्*केप के मुताबिक 50 वर्ष की आयु से अधिक के पुरुषों को स्तंभन दोष होने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है। उम्र बढ़ने पर पुरुषों की यौन सक्रियता कम हो जाती है। इसकी बड़ी वजह शरीर में सुचारू रूप से रक्*त प्रवाह नहीं होना है। कुछ दवाओं के जरिये वैज्ञानिक इस समस्*या के उपचार का दावा करते हैं।

----------


## xman

*कार्डियोवस्*कुलर डिजीज*अमेरिका स्थित डिपार्टमेंट ऑफ हेल्*थ कनेक्टिकट के मुताबिक 50 वर्ष से ज्*यादा की उम्र वाले पुरुषों को कार्डियोवस्*कुलर डिजीज होने का खतरा ज्*यादा होता है। उन्*हें इस उम्र में कार्डियोवस्*कुलर बीमारी का खतरा थर्टीज के तुलना में 60 फीसदी अधिक होता है। इसमें हृदय रोग और स्*ट्रोक जैसी समस्*या आम है। इसके प्रमुख कारण डायबिटीज, अधिक वजन, उच्*च रक्*तचाप, कोलेस्*ट्रॉल का स्*तर, व्*यायाम न करना और धूम्रपान अधिक करना होते हैं।

----------


## xman

*चोट के खतरे*अनजाने में चोट लगने का खतरा भी इस उम्र में अधिक होता है। उम्र बढ़ने पर चोट से उबरने की शारीरिक क्षमता कम हो जाती है। उम्र बढ़ने पर चोट लगने पर शरीर तेजी से रिकवर नहीं कर पाता। पुरुषों को इस उम्र में चोट लगने पर निमोनिया और रक्*त के थक्*के जमने की आशंका भी होती है। आपको चोट लग जाए तो अपनी सामान्*य गतिविधियों पर लौटने से पहले शरीर को रिकवर होने का समय दें।

----------


## xman

*अवसाद*द नेशनल एसोसिएशन ऑफ हेल्*थ के मुताबिक अवसाद 50 वर्ष से ऊपर के पुरुषों में होने वाली मानसिक समस्*या है। इस उम्र में अधिकतर पुरुष अवसादग्रस्*त होने लगता है। इसके लिए क्रियाशीलता, स्तंभन दोष, काम में गिरावट और आसपास के लोगों के दृष्टिकोण में होने वाले बदलाव उत्तरदायी हैं। अवसाद को शुरुआती चरण में ही रोका जाना चाहिए। अन्*यथा यह गंभीर रूप ले सकता है।

पचास की उम्र पार करने के बाद पुरुष कई बीमारियों से दो चार होते हैं। इस उम्र में पुरुषों को अन्*य कई बीमारियां भी घेर सकती हैं। लेकिन, ये नौ बीमारियां गंभीर है। उम्र बढ़ने पर जीवन का आनंद लेना न छोड़ें। जिंदगी का हर पल पूरे मजे के साथ जिएं।

----------

